# speaker size.... what fits??



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

Hey, what would fit in the rear deck? i looked.. and mine are 4x7's.. wtf... i want 6x9's.. or at least 6.5".. who knows the sizes?


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*6.5*

i have a 96 b14 and its 6.5 in the front and back... hope i can help


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*....*

ive heard of peepz fitting 6x9's with mods


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

I have a 99se and took a little power saw and cut enough so that my 6x9s could fit (jbl 3 way with big magnet) It doesn't look clean bu then again who the hell put their headin my trunk....lol I will post a pic later


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

i have 6x9s in the back as well. My brother installed them and he did the same procedure as selrider99. Its not the best but like he said " who the hell put their head in my trunk"


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

it's suppose to be 6 3/4" in the front, and 6 3/4" in the back, but 6 1/2" will fit in the back easy, it's a little bit harder in the front because you have the depth issue, it has to be at or under 2 3/16 or it won't fit well, you can make some spacers, but you don't have much space between the door panel and the speaker


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

Teknokid said:


> *i have 6x9s in the back as well. My brother installed them and he did the same procedure as selrider99. Its not the best but like he said " who the hell put their head in my trunk" *


does this apply for both sentra and 200sx?

I put in 5 1/4 in front but i want bigger


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

*huh??*

aren't there 6.5's front and back on a 200sx?? i replaced mine with xplods 6.5's when i shot my factory 6.5's at the back, i salvaged the factory connector and soldered it to the xplods so i won't have to bother with the factory wiring harness...


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

They are supposed to be 6.5" but Nissan made them slightly oversized so they come out to almost 6.75". Any size speaker can fit with a little construction.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *They are supposed to be 6.5" but Nissan made them slightly oversized so they come out to almost 6.75". Any size speaker can fit with a little construction. *


This is not just a "Nissan thing"

Many companies now make 6 3/4 size speakers.. what Crutchfield used to call 6 1/2 S .... 

Pioneer makes several models in the 6 3/4 (oversize) style... buy the correct size and do it right,,,


----------



## vrux (May 13, 2002)

Yes the speaker is now refered to as a 6 3/4". Originally these were called oversized 6 1/2". I top mounted some Blaupunkt 6 3/4" about 5 years ago in the rear deck.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2002)

The true problem with the 95-99 sentra/200sx doors not so much the availability of 6.75s or that you cant use a 6.75->6.5 adapter but the mounting depth is fairly limited.. anything with a top mount depth of more than 2 inches probably wouldnt fit in a 200sx door.. at least not mine... you could maybe cut out the grille in the door and use yr own.. plastic panels probably wouldnt hold the weight though.


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

well.. my side speakers are fine.. i want to know abot the rear deck?? what fits in that?/?


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

that depends on what year it is. i know that the 97-99 sentra's have the 6 3/4'" speakers front and back.


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

*ok*

ok


----------

